# Kitchen table and benches



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I made this table and benches for myself because ours was crap. I just made a simple design. It's walnut and mineral stained popular. All four of my kids helped at some point (3-8-11-14) so it was fun to build.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice looking piece and I bet it will mean alot for years to come since you involved the kids


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Chad that is awesome, great job on involving your kids too. What did you do for a finish on the tabletop? Sure looks shiny.

John


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Chad,
Very nice contrast and nice finish. Looks almost too good to eat on, almost.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll bet the kids had a blast.

Is the top glass? or a very high gloss finish?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Chad, that is a great looking table! I too am curious on the finish and I too think the contrast is great. Mineral stained poplar huh....good looking stuff. That little bit of sapwood also sets off the walnut in a unique and very cool way. Well done sir!


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

You and the kids did a great job on the table. I bet they had an awesome time helping you, and knowing that everyone will enjoy it for many years.
Nick


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments. I have a great time getting the kids to help me, does get frustrating some times I won't lie but still fun. To answer the finish questions I rarely use stain just topcoats, the table has 5 coats of minwax gloss polyurethane (sanding it flat between coats), the benches have 4 coats of satin polyurethane (just because the kids think they're a ladder) so far I'ts not showing any sratches.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Chad,
Great job on the project, and yes it can get frustrating when you involve the kids. When you get older and move on to that wood shop in the sky they will be drawing straws, or maybe a good ole fashioned fist fight :laughing: to see who gets it! :thumbsup: Again great job.


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Really neat, Chad. Great looking table and great to get the family involved.


----------



## thunter (Mar 16, 2010)

Great job looks real nice i like the benches all around


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Love it. Nice design. I'm hoping to work my way up to building a nice dining table someday.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice work Chad. I'm impressed with the finish, man. I think I could shave in front of it.  It's really great that you involve your kids. That's a "good dad" thing to do. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Thanks again for the kind words. I don't have alot of spare time I'm on call 24/7 7 days a week, so hiking, fishing, hunting and woodworking is kinda our together time. Three of the kids love it, the fourth not so much, (video game age).


----------

